# How to tether Canon 5D Mark II to 15" Macbook pro



## michael8765 (Oct 21, 2015)

I want to set up to make photos by tethering my Canon 5D Mark II to my 15" Macbook pro - thus, hopefully, importing directing from the camera to Lightroom. Can anyone direct me to a reliable video with instructions to shoot tethered or provide me with a few basic details for a starting point; such as what cable do I need?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2015)

You simply need the USB cable that ships with the Canon or one just like it.   
Before I replied, I check to make sure that your camera is supported with your version of LR 
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/tethered-camera-support.html

Tethered Capture has it own submenu under the Library File menu.  Connect the camera to the computer and click the start tether menu item.  you will get a tethering window where you can control the camera from the computer and fire the shutter.


----------



## process (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, it's in the File menu (while in the "Library" module) as clee01I says, more specifically *File*-*Tethered Capture*-*Start tethered capture*.
I've used it a few times and it's great for studio work or other situations where you have clients following the shoot! No need to wait for memory card transfers, and they see the result (almost) right away on the computer screen. 
On my Canon 6D I found out that the shots are stored on the camera's memory card as well, so that would work as a backup. Nice!
One thing you may have to keep in mind is that sometimes you don't seem to have a connection between the computer and camera. I can't remember the correct sequence right now (if you should turn the camera on before the computer, or plug it in before powering on etc.) but found that if you have the camera switched off during a break in the shoot and want to start again you should be patient as it sometimes takes 2 or 3 seconds before the initial connection is established. If it doesn't work try switching off the camera, then on again.


----------

